# Where to buy safe play sand?



## jackaroosmom (May 12, 2006)

I am buying my ds a sandbox and have to fill it with 200 lbs of sand








:

I want to buy safe, silica-free playground sand. Does anyone know a good place to purchase it, perhaps with free shipping? If Home Depot and those types of places have it, I could haul it home somehow.

Anyone?

Thanks!


----------



## ctdoula (Dec 26, 2002)

I think Home Depot has play sand in fifty pound bags. Good luck


----------



## ColinsMommy (Nov 3, 2005)

We got our play sand at Toys R Us--50 lb bags for around $4 each.


----------



## pellifoli (Feb 12, 2005)

just did a search and something came up in the archives,
www.safesand.com, haven't had a chance to check it out yet though.
HTH!


----------



## jackaroosmom (May 12, 2006)

I went on the safe sand website and it's really pricy stuff. They make it sound really "safe" though! I am concerned about the dust/silica factor and don't want us to have to breath any nasty, cancer-causing stuff.

I am going to try Home Depot, but has anyone purchased from there and really like the sand?


----------



## J's Mombee (Aug 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pellifoli* 
just did a search and something came up in the archives,
www.safesand.com, haven't had a chance to check it out yet though.
HTH!

what does hth stand for?


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LJ's Momma* 
what does hth stand for?

hope that helps


----------



## jackaroosmom (May 12, 2006)

*So, has anyone acutally bought sand at home depot,toysrus, etc. and think it is good stuff? I am worried that I wont be able to see a sample, have to buy it and get home and find it to be too dusty.*


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 6, 2006)

Lowes has good sand. DS has played in it and it is great.


----------



## Ersbett (Apr 7, 2007)

We get ours from Toys R Us. It's fine


----------



## Effervescence (Apr 12, 2007)

Hope this is related enough to go in this thread:

Our cat got into our son's sandbox ("marked the territory" but did not leave turds). Does anyone know if we can wash the sand? My husband thinks that flooding the sandbox with the hose, letting it drain, and then letting the sun dry it will make it clean enough.

Does this sound healthy/safe? I tried googling this, but got lots of hits for sites telling pregnant ladies to wash their hands after gardening!


----------



## mamaofthree (Jun 5, 2002)

I use to get all our sand at Home Depot. And those 50lb bags are deceving... 50lb of sand is heavy! LOL
It was never too dusty for us.

H


----------



## Momalea (Dec 29, 2002)

We bought some sand at Home Depot a couple of years ago and found it to be really rough and gritty. We ended up dumping it in a corner of our yard and getting new sand. We found some sand that was much softer, smoother and cheaper at a local construction store. I think we just looked under "sand" in the phonebook. However, I don't know how "safe" it was. It was less dusty & dirty than the sand from HD though.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

If you go to Home Depot, TRU, Lowes, etc how can you tell the "_good_" sand from the bad?


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
If you go to Home Depot, TRU, Lowes, etc how can you tell the "_good_" sand from the bad?

I am not sure what you mean by "good," but if you mean soft sand that is designed specifically for sand boxes and sand tables, then look for sand labled "Play Sand." We bought ours at Toys R Us when we bought a sand/water table for dd. It's nice soft sand, not too gritty or dusty, perfect for playing. If by "good" you mean silica free, which is what the OP was aking about, then that is not even available at stores like the ones you mentioned as far as I know. It's generally quite expensive. You can buy it online or maybe from some type of local toy store or hardware store that would have more specialty items. Personally, I am not worried about the silica issue as far as sand goes primarily because dd plays with it outdoors.


----------

